# Fun Question



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

What languages do you guys speak?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What languages do you guys speak?


I speak English


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I speak English


I am also a neard


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I speak English


oH I know that same


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Just English. Oh, wait. I speak cat, too. My cats and I carry on very, long intelligent conversions. My chickens don't seem to like to talk. I tried to learn Hebrew and Spanish. I need to learn Spanish for work.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Just English. Oh, wait. I speak cat, too. My cats and I carry on very, long intelligent conversions. My chickens don't seem to like to talk. I tried to learn Hebrew and Spanish. I need to learn Spanish for work.


I speak chicken language


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I speak English, I can speak Pig Latin but I'm not sure if that's a language...


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I speak English, I can speak Pig Latin but I'm not sure if that's a language...


I can speak chookenglish


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I can speak chookenglish


Cute!


----------

